# Help! My dog mated with a stray.



## rebelprince76 (Aug 14, 2011)

I should start by saying that I live in Portugal where there are many stray dogs roaming the streets. Also, I recently had an accident and broke my ribs and have been in so much pain that basic tasks are difficult. With that said I attempted to take my dog Nina for a walk in the park. I thought this was a pretty safe thing for me to do since I do it all the time and Nina is well behaved. Nina had her first heat recently but I thought it was over since I haven't seen any blood for a few days. All of the sudden this stray dog started following us and playing with my Nina. He suddenly attempted to mount her. At this point I tried my best to scare him off. I shouted, I stomped my foot and I even tried to physically get in between them but due to my broken ribs all of this was excruciatingly painful for me. Long story short he did mount her and before I could do anything about it they were tied/connected. 
I didn't know what to do. I sat down with my jaw on the floor, my ribs throbbing with pain and my hands shaking. I have no idea how I'm going to tell my husband. He's going to be furious with me. Believe me when I say that breeding my dog was not something I was interested in doing. We had every intention of spaying her once we could afford it. 
I guess my question is this... Is there any chance that she isn't pregnant? If she is, is there any chance that she wont have many puppies since it's her first heat? and lastly what can we expect from the puppies of two mutts as far as variety? could we end up with 6 totally different looking dogs? They are both about the same size but he looked like a mixture of many different breeds with black terrier like fur. Kind of wirey.. She is also a mix of some sort. She is a golden color with longish fur. 
I would appreciate any input on this. If all you are going to do is insult me and tell me what a bad pet owner I am then don't bother. I couldn't possible feel any worse than I already do.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know it's expensive, but can you manage to borrow the money to have her spayed right away? It will be FAR cheaper than having the puppies. Even if you skimp on vet care for the puppies (which of course you shouldn't), you'll at least have to feed them, and they eat a lot!

There is also a progesterone shot some vets will give to prevent the eggs from implanting. It's somewhat dangerous, and many vets don't like to use it, but it's probably cheaper than an emergency spay and your vet might be OK with it. Call your vet to discuss your options.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Awwww  well there is the chance she didn't impregnate but not likely.


----------



## stationgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

She is most likely pregnant. If you can somehow get the money to spay her in the next week or two, otherwise the puppies will cost more than the spaying. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

rebelprince76 said:


> ... I sat down with my jaw on the floor, my ribs throbbing with pain and my hands shaking. *I have no idea how I'm going to tell my husband. He's going to be furious with me.* Believe me when I say that breeding my dog was not something I was interested in doing. We had every intention of spaying her once we could afford it.


First things first, there is a good article here http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/80936-accedently-pregnant-information.html about the whole issue, read it.
Next thing, nobody here is, hopefully, going to blame you, bad things happen and having broken ribs is a damm good reason for not being able to intervene in something like this happening.
Next thing, I would consider to ditch the husband and keep the dog! If he blames you for this happening when HE should have taken the dog for a walk when you are injured, words fail me...


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Sybille said:


> Next thing, I would consider to ditch the husband and keep the dog! If he blames you for this happening when HE should have taken the dog for a walk when you are injured, words fail me...


Seriously. I could understand him being upset over the situation, but if he gets angry and blames YOU when there was little you could have done in your condition, then he's a jackass.

More then likely your dog is pregnant. If you act now and get her spayed, that will abort the pregnancy. I don't know about Portugal, but here in the U.S. there are some low cost and even free vet services for poor pet owners that will spay your dog. That's how we were able to spay Charlotte when we first adopted her. Some vets will also work out payment plans with you. Contact your vet and talk to them about these things.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Backyard genetics:
1. Depending on the breeds, you have roughly 4 possibilities: Looks like father; Looks like mother; looks like mix; looks like mix of grandparents. If you have 8 puppies in one litter, then you can have all looking like one of the above, or any mix.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

There is often less/no bleeding a few days before they are at their most fertile, chances are she is pregnant.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Spay her, the end. A litter of puppies is going to be WAY more expensive than a spay.


----------

